# S-Tronic / Quattro Clutch servicing



## FrankDux (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Newbie here, just looking for some info on the S-tronic gear box service if possible?

My car as follows:

2008 Meteor Grey TTS S-tronic 37k miles

Had a gear box oil change at 29k miles (while I had a full engine service done) although I'm reading that the gear box should be serviced every 4 years or 40k miles which ever is first? Is there anyway of telling if this has been done in the past?

What kind of cost can expect do get it done from a non-Audi garage, or would you recommend I get Audi to do it?

Thanks


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

As my recent reply to the query on Haldex interval said, I was at my dealers yesterday, specifically to ask about S-tronic oil and filter change, which the handbook says should be done at 38,000 miles - no time interval. I pointed out that my low mileage '59 plate would be 9 years old when it reached that mileage. They said that's perfectly OK. They also agreed a to test drive, returning a verdict of "changes as smooth as silk".
Being of the opinion that prevention is better than cure (as opposed to if it ain't broke don't fix it) I am still considering having this done before too long, probably at a good independent (cost ???).
Audi quoted me £225 which I find on the high side.
Others' opinions on when to do and costs would be welcome.


----------



## FrankDux (Nov 30, 2016)

Yep I'm of the same opinion as yourself to maintain rather than repair! Could save costly bill in the future.

Well I had the S-tronic oil and filter change done at Audi which was a fixed price of £225. I maybe should change the thread name to quattro clutch service as thats really what I meant, my apologies.

The quattro clutch service cost £1079 fixed price at Audi which is pretty expensive, but is recommended to be done every 40k or 4 years from what I understand. So anyones opinion and/or knowledge on that would be great.

I find my cars take off from a stop can be quite jerky/jumpy at times and heard this can be a sign of needing the clutch serviced.

Thanks


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I had mine done at a trusted independent garage. Just make sure they know what they're doing with s-tronic gearboxes.

From talking to him, they have to be filled when stone cold and the majority fill through the filter port as it's easier 

I'd certainly change the oil if it's starting to feel bit sluggish or jumpy as 9 times out of 10 an oil change will sort that out, They're wet clutches and lean heavily on the quality of the oil to work correctly.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

FrankDux said:


> The quattro clutch service cost £1079 fixed price at Audi which is pretty expensive, but is recommended to be done every 40k or 4 years from what I understand. So anyones opinion and/or knowledge on that would be great.
> 
> I find my cars take off from a stop can be quite jerky/jumpy at times and heard this can be a sign of needing the clutch serviced.
> 
> Thanks


I think you're getting a bit mixed up over a couple of things:

The "quattro clutch service", listed on the Audi web site for fixed price service items, is the clutch for the manual gearbox. If you look at the prices for the 2.0 litre TT you'll see they give prices for quattro and non-quattro. Of course the TTS is quattro only. Since your car is S-Tronic ignore this item.

By "quattro clutch" I'm sure you mean the Haldex coupling which is part of the rear differential and yes, it can be described as a type of clutch. 
The original service requirement for this item was 38k miles or 4 years whichever is first but others are posting revisions to that regime and I haven't checked.
An oil change on the Haldex coupling should cost around £90-£100 - Audi do not list it in their fixed price service list.
A slight complication is that Audi do not change the filter on the Haldex. The unit has one but Audi will probably deny that as it's not in their service requirements nor listed as a spare part. An independent garage should be able to obtain a new filter and change it. The filter is expensive though.

On the S-Tronic jerky/jumpy problem, you need to investigate a bit. After the oil change the garage should have done the Basic Settings programme on the gearbox as it will need to be adapted to the viscosity of the new oil.
If that is confirmed as done then check if the jumpy/jerky happens when the engine is cold or whether it only happens after engine and gearbox are up to full operating temperature. If it does the latter that's a typical symptom of failure in the Mechatronic unit, the combined ECU and hydraulic unit that operates the gearbox. 
Reversing up a slope is often a good way of checking for the problem.


----------



## FrankDux (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi *brittan* thanks for the information there 

I'm only going by what the Audi web page is saying. I enter my reg and it gives me a list of fixed price services, one of which is "Clutch (quattro) £1079" ... and yes I have had S-Tronic Transmission Oil & Filter change £225 and they also did the gear box adaption required.

The jerky/jumpy is present some of the time, probs if I am too eager on the trottle. I am able to pull away smoothly if taking my time however. The car can reverse up a hill no probs, I've also tried that. Maybe when it happens its just my heavy foot 

So can you just clarify for me... What should I do for my gearbox and/or clutch for service? And when should i do it?

(sorry if I am not taking this in, I don't have the best technical knowledge and still learning)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

FrankDux said:


> So can you just clarify for me... What should I do for my gearbox and/or clutch for service? And when should i do it?


You've already done all that's necessary for the gearbox. The clutches (two of them) and the cogs in the S-Tronic gearbox live in the same casing and the S-Tronic Transmission Oil & Filter change covers them both.

The Audi web site must be not clever enough to work out what gearbox you car has from the reg number. The £1079 is for the clutch in the manual gearbox.

If you haven't had the oil in the Haldex unit changed then it's worth considering. 
The Haldex - a hydraulically operated multi-plate clutch - automatically connects and disconnects drive to the rear axle as required.


----------



## FrankDux (Nov 30, 2016)

Once again *brittan * , thank you for the info. Much appreciated

Thats a huge relief! I was preparing myself for an expensive clutch service. But thats good to know now that doesn't need done on the S'tronic. I will look into the haldex unit however as I'd like to keep things maintained rather than any surprises.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Phillip Searle (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi. Last year I purchased a 2007 3.2 Quattro s-tropic with 50k on the clock. Despite a lifetime of being cautious I made the purchase before driving whilst the engine was warm. It became immediately obvious that when warm it was not possible to move off without a significant judder. Within a few days I had a major service at the local Audi dealer and their advice re judder was to live with it!!. Next step was a visit to a recommended TT specialist to have all oils/filters in haldex changed , unfortunately he was unable to resolve the problem.

I am reluctant to give up on what I consider to be the best car I have owned but would appreciate any advice on the best way forward. The options would appear to be:

1. Throw money at Audi dealership.
2. Identify a specialist with the knowledge and experience to correct the problem first go.
3. Try and replace the car at what will be a significant financial loss.

I would welcome any thoughts and suggestions. If option 2 is the way forward can anyone recommend where to go? The North East would be ideal but I would travel for a good outcome.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Brittan knows his s**t, thank god he still thinks of us mk2 guys now he has a mk3.....good man!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Phillip:

The symptoms you describe are typical of a problem with the Mechatronic unit, the box that sits on the front of the gearbox and contains all the solenoid valves, electronic bits, temp sensors etc, that control the operation of the gearbox. If the problem is in this unit, it's probably a temperature sensor.

When the dealer did a 'major service' what exactly did they do. Specifically did they change the oil and filter for the S-Tronic box and carry out the adaption procedure afterwards? 
If not, that would be the first thing to try: and if they didn't do the adaption procedure take the car back and moan like three men. If the adaption procedure was done, it may be worth repeating. 
The viscosity of the oil changes as it ages and the gearbox control adapts to that change. When an oil change is done the gearbox must be allowed to learn the new viscosity amongst other things. The clutches run in the oil so the oil viscosity affects how the clutches engage.

If that lot doesn't have any beneficial effect you are looking at repair or replacement of the Mechatronic unit. A dealer that says 'live with it' doesn't inspire much confidence and neither does a specialist who changed the Haldex oil in response to your symptoms.

There are places that repair the mech unit and they're easy to find on-line, by a search on here or on VW or Skoda forums. You just need someone to remove and replace the unit, fit new oil etc. 
Here's just one and I have no knowledge of them: http://www.gearboxnottingham.co.uk/dsg- ... onic-units

Other thoughts: 
Having the car scanned for fault codes may throw up something but AFAIK, these sort of issues with the Mech unit don't generate any.

Did you buy the car from a garage or dealer? If so do you have any warranty? If not you may have some redress under the Sale of Goods Act.

Buy an aftermarket warranty and when it comes into force have a gearbox problem - but I didn't say that.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Brittan knows his s**t, thank god he still thinks of us mk2 guys now he has a mk3.....good man!


Shhhh, I'm just spoofing. :wink:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

As above, sounds like the mechatronic. A company called 'ECU Testing' have a good reputation for repair


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

[/quote]
An oil change on the Haldex coupling should cost around £90-£100 - Audi do not list it in their fixed price service list.
A slight complication is that Audi do not change the filter on the Haldex. The unit has one but Audi will probably deny that as it's not in their service requirements nor listed as a spare part. An independent garage should be able to obtain a new filter and change it. The filter is expensive though. 
[/quote]

Hi brittan and all

Brittan, first of all congrats on the new Mk3, stunning bit of kit. I don't usually post on the forum, more of a lurker  
Had my TTS for nearly a year now and love it. Anyway due for its major service in a couple of months so called my Audi dealership in Birmingham as after all the reading on here and advice from indie I didn't wish to have it on long life service so moving to annual. Booked in Major service, brake fluid, MOT and was ready to start talks about the haldex as I wished for the filter to be replaced at the same time as haldex oil. Whilst he was looking for cost dealer said he would speak to servicing. Came back few seconds later and said cost for haldex service was £89 and included oil and filter. I was shocked. He again read the schedule and said yes filter definitely replaced. I will of course triple check when I hand over the keys but would seem this dealership replaces the filter, proof is in the pudding though. Brittan, spot on with price, just thought I'd mention the filter in case it helps anyone.

Best wishes

Scott


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

That seems like a really good price for the haldex oil-change 'and' filter too. I was expecting it to be a lot more, especially from a main dealer.
I'm still awaiting an email back (4 days later) from the Hull Audi branch for a price on the same thing so I'm hoping it's around that ballpark figure. If it's a lot more, maybe mentioning the Birmingham branch price might sway them a little.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ScoTTS: that's a billy bargain price for The Haldex oil change including the filter.

From my own and other's experience Audi usually say either that it doesn't have a filter or that it doesn't need changing. The latter is simply ridiculous from an engineering pov.

AFAIK, the filter isn't (or at least wasn't) listed in ETKA so not available from Audi.

There are many other places that sell the filter, this one in the UK at £84.54
https://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-car/ ... ement-kit/


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

With Brittan on this one, audi won't change the filter they don't supply it. Another member was caught out with the same thing recently. He was assured by the service desk that the filter would be changed during the haldex service. Despite numerous members on here telling him that they wont change the filter as they don't supply it he went ahead with the service at the main dealer, low and behold once the service was completed he queried the haldex filter to then be told oh we didn't change it as it isn't a serviceable part. By the way audi surprisingly are always quite reasonable for a haldex oil change.

If you do a search for haldex filter you should find quite a few posts, as above awesome supply the filter and auto fault finder, they can also be imported from the eu as one member did as they were quite a bit cheaper but I cant remember the company name. It is the same filter that is used and classed as serviceable part in other vag group cars with gen 4 haldex units.


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

Completely agree with you all, I am rather sceptical about the haldex filter being replaced and was taken back slightly when they stated it. We were definitely talking about the Haldex and not engine oil/filter. I asked him twice as well. I'm calling them next week for a quote on some other work so will triple check and also when I drop the car off (not until Feb). If it alters perspective slightly then the dealership is an 'Audi Approved' garage. I 'think' they sell Audis there, never taken any notice to be honest and always lots of Audis in what is quite a small footprint. Audi stamps/paperwork and on Audis website so confident its 'Audi'.

On the subject of gearbox oil changes my TTS is a 2009 on 54k miles with a manual gearbox. Is it worth me asking Audi to do an oil change on the gearbox, or, save my pennies and get the entire clutch service done possibly next year? Not planning on any mods or maps so just keeping it stock. Gear changes and clutch feels absolutely fine at the moment. Opionions welcome.

Many thanks

Scott


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

My previous RS was manual and I changed all the transmission oils that Audi don't include in the maintenance regime. 
Modern lubricants are significantly improved in both effectiveness and longevity over what was available when I started poking about with the oily bits of cars: but do they, can they last the life of the car?

My view is that they must inevitably degrade and that changing them is a good idea, even if all that does is give you a 'good feeling'. 
There's 3 oils to do: gearbox, front diff & bevel box and rear diff. If going DIY, make sure to get the right drain and fill plugs on the rear diff - the Haldex is part of the assembly but takes a very different type of oil.


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks brittan. So there is gearbox, front diff and bevel box, rear diff and haldex? Is there any of these that would take priority i.e. get haldex done before gearbox or all equally important? Im afraid I am a bit of a DIY novice when it comes to cars so will certainly leave these jobs to the professionals


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ScoTTS... said:


> Thanks brittan. So there is gearbox, front diff and bevel box, rear diff and haldex?


Sorry I put the front diff in the wrong place. It's gearbox & front diff; bevel box; rear diff; Haldex.

I would put them in this order:

1. Haldex - this is the only component in this list for which Audi give a maintenance schedule. 
2. Gearbox & front diff
3= Bevel box and rear diff


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

Superb, thanks brittan! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

haldex oil and filter change is £90 at the ttshop:

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/servicing_mk2_4wd.asp


----------



## Phillip Searle (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Guys. Thanks for the information and general advice. In reply, the specialist changed all oils and filters but I am uncertain as to whether he completed a diagnostic check. I took your advice and searched the internet for someone who might have experience with the Audi TT gearbox and finally made contact with the company you highlighted based in Nottingham. The car was delivered to him yesterday and I now await his phone call!!

On a change of topic, my next expenditure is likely to be on a set of tyres. My requirements are safety, minimum noise and a realistic life span based upon gently driving. I would welcome any suggestions.

One thing that I must improve is the lack of a centre armrest. A suitably shaped baseboard, upholstery foam and leather (to match existing trim) should suffice. Fixed to the underside of the baseboard will be two plugs shaped to match the two cup holders, this simple arrangement should ensure that the upholstered arm rest is stable but easily removed when and if necessary. I will post photographs when fitted.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Phillip Searle said:


> Hi Guys. Thanks for the information and general advice. In reply, the specialist changed all oils and filters but I am uncertain as to whether he completed a diagnostic check. I took your advice and searched the internet for someone who might have experience with the Audi TT gearbox and finally made contact with the company you highlighted based in Nottingham. The car was delivered to him yesterday and I now await his phone call!!
> 
> On a change of topic, my next expenditure is likely to be on a set of tyres. My requirements are safety, minimum noise and a realistic life span based upon gently driving. I would welcome any suggestions.
> 
> One thing that I must improve is the lack of a centre armrest. A suitably shaped baseboard, upholstery foam and leather (to match existing trim) should suffice. Fixed to the underside of the baseboard will be two plugs shaped to match the two cup holders, this simple arrangement should ensure that the upholstered arm rest is stable but easily removed when and if necessary. I will post photographs when fitted.


Goodyear always get good reviews on here and are supposed to be quiet as well.

I have this armrest which fits well once it's secure:
http://www.woodcompany.com/audi_tt_armr ... oudoir.htm


----------



## Phillip Searle (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi.

Thanks to your good advice my car visited Nottingham for an assessment. Their conclusion was, as expected, the mechatronic unit. They offered a. Replacement of suspect solenoid or b. New mechatronic unit. I took the latter which came with a 12 month guarantee and although not cheap (£1800 inc vat) felt that the car justified the expenditure. The enjoyment from a fully functioning car is immense.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted and you're now enjoying the car as it's supposed to function - even if it was a bit wallet busting.


----------



## Rog M (Feb 19, 2017)

brittan said:


> FrankDux said:
> 
> 
> > So can you just clarify for me... What should I do for my gearbox and/or clutch for service? And when should i do it?
> ...


Sorry to go off track on this thread but by clutch service on a manual car I take it this
means clutch replacement ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Rog M said:


> Sorry to go off track on this thread but by clutch service on a manual car I take it this
> means clutch replacement ?


Yes, that's what I understand by clutch service


----------

